# Brazos Bend Saturday morning



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I had the opportunity to meet up again with Brett (fishphoto) at Brazos Bend again this morning and spend some nice time walking around the lakes and talking photography and stuff. I also got to see his beautiful new 600mm lens. What a wonderful beast it is. He let me hook my D200 to it but I didn't get any good shots. I was too nervous and unsteady even though it was on his very sturdy tripod. Needless to say, after seeing it and looking through it, it made my 70-300 look and feel like a wide angle lens. My wife said "Thank you" for putting the bug into me again for another new lens. Alas, something like that, no matter how much I want it, will have to wait.

Now back to my reality, here are a few shots I came home with from my own equipment. There wasn't a whole lot going on out there as far as wildlife goes but we did happen upon a few nice and willing subjects.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice bunch of pictures. Wish I had been there instead of here..


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Nice pics, James. I guess if you are too big to fit in the bird house, you can always stand on top of it! 
Mike


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

The last picture finally shows that Fall is finally here.
I like the Herons. That one looks like he's wearing green socks lol.
That sun never did show up did it? Still very nice shots.
You have some nice equipment there, James. 
I know what I'm getting for Christmas. D80.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

It wasn't the most productive morning, but it I had a great time getting out of the house and shooting with James. Here's a couple of my pics and one of James shooting the 600.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Awesome photos. 


I've got custody of a Nikor 300 ED for the next week and I'm headed to the Everglades. Sure would like to play with a 600 some time.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Gosh, those are nice shots guys! That's a nice set up you have Brett.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for the nice comments and thanks to you too Brett for showing my "good" side You are correct Sandy. The sun never showed itself today.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

chicapesca said:


> Gosh, those are nice shots guys! That's a nice set up you have Brett.


Thanks! It's a lot of fun to shoot with, but hiking around with it is another story...


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great shots you guys...well done. All of them look like they ought to be hanging in some Corporate office someplace. I wish I knew you guys when I was working. I could have decorated all of the offices with outstanding wildlife photos on the walls. Rich 

p.s. I'd bet that there is SOMEBODY who you know.... who would love to have a framed wildlife photo for a Christmas present.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

gosh, stunning photos from you two. no matter how hard i try, i can not imagine lugging around one of those things. i would need a truck to carry it! whew.

James, for what it's worth, you take outstanding, award winning shots with your existing equipment.

i don't know why, but i always enjoy photographs of photographers at work. there is always so much to 'read' into those images. thanks both of you for sharing your photos.

rosesm


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you Karen. I keep trying. That lens is magnificent though especially at places like Brazos Bend and it is indeed very heavy. Thankfully Brett was hauling it and not me What I read in the photo of me is that I need to cut back on the Whataburgers!


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I need the exercise too. There it is - big glass is good for your health. It's a new type of exercise. Drop the gym membership and buy some big glass.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i just showed my husband your big glass and he couldn't believe you carry it around.

(i am showing him your camera and lens because i want to ease him in slowly to the idea of me having a D80.  ).

rosesm


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

WOW, Now thats what Im talkin about Brett, Fantastic shots of the birds. That lake shot......hmmmm ....I think Ive been there before:wink: . Dang...you almost need a wagon for that glass......or maybe a motor and just drive it around....LOL.

Nice work guys.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

Brett,

Wanna buy Pancho to haul that lens around? I'll make you a good deal.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Guys,


Really nice stuff. When I got up saturday morning nd looked at the sky I thought "oh no", but at least it had some texture and you guys got some great ops. 

James,

Really like the LBH beautiful bird and it looks like you nailed the sharpness.

Brett,

Make sure to charge arms carrying that thing or one is sure to get bigger than the other. We've missed you here my friend. Nice composition on the ibis. Love their eyes and the flowers in that one.

Hope to get with you guys soon.

Rusty


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Bunch of nice pictures. 

I'm still trying to figure out how to handle my 600 without having to carry it all over the park on my shoulder. There are some back areas I'd like to get it into but I really don't want to lug the darn thing over my shoulder to do it. I've lugged a 400mm around enough and the 600mm weighs twice as much. Mine's an old MF copy and I think they are heavier than the newer AF lenses. 

There's a better way I just haven't sat down to ponder on it enough yet. Kid jogger, golf bag cart, something.. Like to be able to transport on my bicycle too..

Transportability is one reason I've actually started to use my 80-400 VR lens. It looses some reach, sharpness and has serious CA but I like the portability.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

*Pancho!*

I have the perfect answer for you guys with the big glass.... I'll fab up a turret for you and you can ride shotgun!


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

can you fish there? are there fish there?


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

There are people fishing there every time I go but I never thought to ask what they were fishing for. Looks like good catfish, perch, and bass territory though. I'm sure someone else can better answer your question.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

nasakid said:


> I have the perfect answer for you guys with the big glass.... I'll fab up a turret for you and you can ride shotgun!


I don't need another hobby ;-)

Arlon is on the right track. You can't beat the reach, speed or sharpness of the 600/4 but it is a huge hassle to carry around. I think santa is going to bring me a Lowepro Lens Trekker which will make it a little easier to carry around. There are some situations where the 80-400 or a bigma is really the only way to go because it isn't practical to carry the bigger lenses. I wish the 300/2.8 wasn't so expensive because I would like to use that as an alternate lens with teleconverters but I can't justify two high-dollar telephotos.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I hope Santa brings you what you want. That new 400mm f/2.8 sure looks sweet but then again, they all do I suppose. My current lens want list consists of the 24-70mm f/2.8 and the 70-200mm f/2.8. I think if I can get those two I will be happy and good to go. Oh yeah, and maybe one of the new Zeiss manual focus lenses with the Nikon mount. They look pretty awesome too. It doesn't hurt to wish does it? In an effort to ease my wife towards my way of thinking I took her out today and bought her new living room and dining room furniture. She is in a very receptive mood at the moment


----------

